# Midol for bloating,pain - anyone tried?



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Hello! A couple of weeks ago I mentioned that Midol may help releive bloating, gas, and some abdominal cramps/pains. Just wondering if anyone's tried it, and if it's helping anyone out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

I missed that post. Have you tried it and has it worked for you? I never would have thought about that, because most bloating that comes with PMS is from water-retention, and most bloating with my IBS is gas-related. If this has worked for you, please fill me in! It would be great to know of something to try after I have this baby. Thanks!------------------* Mandy *


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Mandy - I have tried, and it's worked very well for me







I live on it during PMS, but also take it during a bad IBS attack - it seems to directly target my abdominal area and get rid of bloating and cramps very quickly. Only side effect I've noticed is that it makes me tired sometimes - but not too tired to function. Without the pain releif, I wouldn't be able to function!







Here's their web page (I promise I'm not a Midol Sales Rep, I just know it works for me!







)Let me know if it works for you! http://www.midol.com/midolcab.html


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Thanks for the info! It will be a few months before I can try it. Or maybe longer.... not sure if it is safe to take while breastfeeding??Anyway, I will definitely keep it in mind!! ------------------* Mandy *


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

As an 18-year old male, I don't see how this medicine would help my bloating.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2000)

Midol is marketed to be a PMS reliever, but that's only marketing. The ingredients are targeted to the abdominal area to relieve bloating and pains. One important thing to remember is that we should use products and do things that make us feel better, whatever they are. I have heard of males that also swear by the stuff.Don't discount the possible benifits because it's "marketed" towards females.


----------

